# STI VIP, ... any thoughts?



## Lee H (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm considering purchasing a STI model VIP in 45 ACP, was wondering if anyone has experience with this model. I would use it for conceal carry and back up during hunting.

Thanks,
Lee :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

STI makes a sweet gun, in all of their various models. So, from that standpoint, I say ya can't go wrong.

You will likely find more people familiar with STIs if you go to the two main 1911 forum websites, though...


----------

